# Puppy in Training



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle is the first puppy that I've bought for Schutzhund. Rinus picked me out EXACTLY what I was looking for. I am ridiculously proud of this puppy and have high hopes for him. 

Any thoughts/opinions/outlooks on his training or general observations welcome 

Basement obedience...






Learning how to focus in highly distracting atmospheres...






Latest round of "protection"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

On your youtube, an ad for 'michigan dog bite lawyers' pops up.... :shocked:
Kastle looks great, confident little(big) guy! As he should be, his launch is amazing~bet Brian loves working him!


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Normally I watch pups being worked in protection and think...why are they doing that? But I don't blame you for wanting to work that one. lol. NICE puppy.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice focus! I love using the indoor classes to work on focus. This week the instructor got out a giant teddy bear and a quacking duck push toy. She said that Grizzly was "No fun." Because she couldn't distract him with them. LOL!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

He's going to be a really fun one to watch progress, i've really enjoyed watching the videos you've posted of him.. he may be one of my new favorites.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

That's a very good puppy. He is super coordinated and agile for his age and build.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Some of that looks more like ring than IPO. : ) Think OB along the lines of building drive and focus on you. TAKE YOUR TIME and build a strong foundation then the rest will come. One of the biggest things I see is that we can't wait for puppy to grow up and have perfect heeling and send outs and whatever else and the very basics get ignored. Your puppy looks like a lot of fun! Also I would remember to have him coming into you when you treat, rather than sticking your arm out to him.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great work. Love seeing your videos/his progress!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone so much for the comments! 

I am having so, so much fun with this puppy!  

Today he had his first "real" track - a straight line vs a scent pad. He's so smart and driven. I'm so excited to have a solid, stable and FRIENDLY puppy that I'm giddy...

Jason says this week he is going to whack Kastle with the hoola-hoop LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mthurston0001 said:


> Some of that looks more like ring than IPO. : ) Think OB along the lines of building drive and focus on you. TAKE YOUR TIME and build a strong foundation then the rest will come. One of the biggest things I see is that we can't wait for puppy to grow up and have perfect heeling and send outs and whatever else and the very basics get ignored. Your puppy looks like a lot of fun! Also I would remember to have him coming into you when you treat, rather than sticking your arm out to him.


I think Falon has one of the_ best_ in the MI area to work with...foundation should be no problem! 
Hopefully Kastle will stay a cute baby for awhile so she can enjoy this stage of his life...it goes by way too fast!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Gorgeous pup! Have a question..whats the "command" for the between the legs heeling? Which he does so nicely!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

He looks super nice! Can you PM me the link to his pedigree? I saw a few pups at Rinus' a couple months ago in Belgium and wonder how they're related to your boy.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

ponyfarm said:


> Gorgeous pup! Have a question..whats the "command" for the between the legs heeling? Which he does so nicely!


LOL it's "Between" haha, really thought out... He actually has a much better grasp of it now and can do it from the front position.  Thank you!!



SchHGSD said:


> He looks super nice! Can you PM me the link to his pedigree? I saw a few pups at Rinus' a couple months ago in Belgium and wonder how they're related to your boy.


I just realized I need to update his page photo!

Kastle Pedigree Database

I would love to hear if you saw him!


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Kastle looks like a mirror image of my puppy.

He seems to be doing great!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

NICE puppy! He is going to be a Sch beast when he gets older


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks! I did not, I saw some Gucci pups I really liked, and drank some great beer.  

Seriously, Rinus is a great guy, he gave up a great deal of his time and effort to help out the USA's FMBB team this year, and they're not even his breed.


----------



## t.lesniak (Jan 4, 2010)

good training, great puppy. very impressive.

Sheryl


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Kastle is a BEAST!


----------

